

What happens to a city when its street cleaners go on strike - livestyle
http://qz.com/146902/what-happens-to-a-city-when-its-street-cleaners-go-on-strike/

======
ctdonath
Pursuant to another thread's consternation, I have to wonder how much of this
would happen if street cleaners were just given approximately their salary
_without_ any requirement to work (if they continue to, they double their
income...but they have the option to continue their current lifestyle
_without_ working), no strings attached.

~~~
livestyle
Unfortunately this is what happens when unions go wrong.

